# Magnets for screen printing company promotion?



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I was at a marketing seminar at ISS this morning and a woman had a magnet for her company. She prints them and sells them, and while that seems like it could be lucrative and I'm going to look into it, I don't feel a need to rush to doing that.
However, I do have interest in using magnets for promotion. The guy running the lecture talked about how much more attention is paid to direct mail if it has some promo option in it, such as a pen or whatever. It at least gets opened.
So my idea is to have magnets printed with my info, company name, propaganda, etc, and mail them out.
Has anyone done this? Did it work? I tried direct mail once to local restaurants, as I thought it would be effective but it wasn't. Maybe they still have them and someone will call someday...
I would appreciate any input anyone has.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I have not mailed magnets, but my experience with mail is that people generally look at it then toss it. If you were advertising that you do magnet's on your magnet, you may have a better success rate since it becomes not only a promo for your business but a sample of your work as well. 

I've used some Inkjet printable magnets before with some success, nothing for customers really, just to put in my shop so that people are aware we can do them. It was pretty easy to work with. If you do decide on bulk mailing, you would probably want to invest in a die cutter as well to easily cut the same exact shape out of the material (generally you score the magnet on the printable side and can peel it or wobble it back and forth to separate it).


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

We used them with our Baby Shop and they worked well, regional town/city (population 20,000 hey that's a BIG regional centre in Australia!) Just the inkjet ones.


----------

